# Transfer help



## fggraphics (Aug 23, 2013)

I just bought the TransPro select 16x20 and not sure if I want to keep it. It could be user error but let me explain. I am using FM expressions freedom cotton soft transfers. Application states 375 for 7 secs. I tested 4 transfers starting at a medium pressure with 375 and it had some peelings. I increased pressure slightly and increased temp to 385 with time at 10 seconds. still had some peeling. Increased more pressure to firm and temp to 390 ish at 12 seconds and got it right. Walked away for a couple of hours, came back to same setting of 390 temp at firm pressure and it peeled up! wtf is my first thought. It worked great a couple hours ago. Now I'm hesitant to do the full order of 100 shirts. I'm a newbie and don't have the money to keep testing. HELP! Would it be bad to run to the local t shirt shop with my transfers and shirts and have them press for me and work on more testing? At least to get this order done? Give me your opinions. does the brown craft paper trick actually work? Do I apply it over the transfer paper and press it for a total of 1 time or do I apply transfer, remove transfer paper and repress wit brown craft paper? I also have Teflon sheets.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

Have you checked the temperature of the heating element on the platen is actually the right temperature? Buy an inexpensive laser thermometer and check that the temperature is constant across the entire platen.

The bargain presses typically have less consistency of even heating across the entire surface. This is typically symptomatic of the problems you're encountering.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Joe, we are working with you to solve this problem. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## fggraphics (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes proworld has been very helpful. Especially after hrs Brad!


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

fggraphics said:


> I just bought the TransPro select 16x20 and not sure if I want to keep it. It could be user error but let me explain. I am using FM expressions freedom cotton soft transfers. Application states 375 for 7 secs. I tested 4 transfers starting at a medium pressure with 375 and it had some peelings. I increased pressure slightly and increased temp to 385 with time at 10 seconds. still had some peeling. Increased more pressure to firm and temp to 390 ish at 12 seconds and got it right. Walked away for a couple of hours, came back to same setting of 390 temp at firm pressure and it peeled up! wtf is my first thought. It worked great a couple hours ago. Now I'm hesitant to do the full order of 100 shirts. I'm a newbie and don't have the money to keep testing. HELP! Would it be bad to run to the local t shirt shop with my transfers and shirts and have them press for me and work on more testing? At least to get this order done? Give me your opinions. does the brown craft paper trick actually work? Do I apply it over the transfer paper and press it for a total of 1 time or do I apply transfer, remove transfer paper and repress wit brown craft paper? I also have Teflon sheets.


If I could offer a suggestion, when testing your transfers, cut one up into a few pieces to do your testing. You can usually figure it out with only using one transfer. (been there, done that)


----------

